# updated to 2.6.32-r7, no more fan pwm control

## fikiz

Hi.

just updated to 2.6.32-r7 and now I can't set pwm for fans:

```
# pwmconfig

...

/usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
```

there's no *pwm* files in /sys/class/hwmon:

```
# find /sys/class/hwmon | grep -i pwm

#
```

I changed the hardware monitor driver from w83627ehf (with kernel 2.6.28 ) to asus_atk0110, as suggested by lm_sensors and in posts readed in some forums. My motherboard is Asus P5LD2.

temp sensors and fan speed reading work well.

hate when things stop working   :Evil or Very Mad:  ... what can I do?

thank you.

----------

## BitJam

You are probably running into the problem described here.

----------

## fikiz

I made exactly what is written there. Then I gave a brief look at the sources of the asus_atk0110 driver, and it seems to me that till now it doesn't support fan speed control.

I added the acpi_enforce_resources=lax option to the kernel boot line and loaded the old w83627ehf driver, and this works. That page states doing this is dangerous... 

Now it is time to struggle to have my bluetooth back with this new kernel. ufffff....

----------

## fikiz

no... I was wrong. As described in the previous post, now I have the pwm files:

```
# find /sys/devices/platform/w83627ehf.656/ -name "pwm*"

/sys/devices/platform/w83627ehf.656/pwm1_stop_time

/sys/devices/platform/w83627ehf.656/pwm2_stop_time

/sys/devices/platform/w83627ehf.656/pwm3_stop_time

/sys/devices/platform/w83627ehf.656/pwm1_min_output

/sys/devices/platform/w83627ehf.656/pwm2_min_output

/sys/devices/platform/w83627ehf.656/pwm3_min_output

/sys/devices/platform/w83627ehf.656/pwm1

/sys/devices/platform/w83627ehf.656/pwm1_mode

/sys/devices/platform/w83627ehf.656/pwm1_enable

/sys/devices/platform/w83627ehf.656/pwm1_target

/sys/devices/platform/w83627ehf.656/pwm1_tolerance

/sys/devices/platform/w83627ehf.656/pwm2

/sys/devices/platform/w83627ehf.656/pwm2_mode

/sys/devices/platform/w83627ehf.656/pwm2_enable

/sys/devices/platform/w83627ehf.656/pwm2_target

/sys/devices/platform/w83627ehf.656/pwm2_tolerance

/sys/devices/platform/w83627ehf.656/pwm3

/sys/devices/platform/w83627ehf.656/pwm3_mode

/sys/devices/platform/w83627ehf.656/pwm3_enable

/sys/devices/platform/w83627ehf.656/pwm3_target

/sys/devices/platform/w83627ehf.656/pwm3_tolerance
```

the fan speed sensor works:

```
# cat /sys/devices/platform/w83627ehf.656/fan2_input

629
```

but I can't modify the speed:

```
# echo 100 > /sys/devices/platform/w83627ehf.656/pwm2

homer ~ # cat /sys/devices/platform/w83627ehf.656/pwm2

75
```

 :Crying or Very sad:   help!

----------

## BitJam

Funny thing, I just updated to the gentoo-sources-2.6.32-r3 and I ran into this same problem.  I added the acpi_enforce_resources=lax kernel parameter and the fan control seemed to just work.  I've got an ASUS M4A78 PLUS motherboard.

When I was checking to make sure the fan control was working I remembered that I have to turn off the fancontrol service in order to be able to manually control the fans with the echo command.  Did you turn off the fancontrol service?

----------

